# Intel Core2 Duo E6700



## liquidbeats (24. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal Fragen ob jemand ein Nettes Mainboard für diese CPU kennt. Maximal würde ich 250. Euro ausgeben wollen.
Im Netz finde ich kaum etwas, und wenn ist es nicht Lieferbar oder wird erst in einigen Wochen auf dem Markt kommen.

Am Liebsten würde ich ein Board von Gigabyte nehmen, aber deren Seite baut sich bei mir Sehr Langsam bis garnicht auf.
Asrock kommt mir garnicht in die Tüte 


Danke und Grüße


----------



## michaelwengert (24. August 2006)

Wenn en Gigabyte willst schau mal hier
http://www.arlt.com/shop/warenkorb....Arlt_Session=de5db8d67a3339b8c1d5b71823f2484c

is sogar direkt ab lager leiferbar bzw in Filialen vorrätig...
Und ist in deinem Budget ( knapp 200€)


----------



## liquidbeats (24. August 2006)

Besten Dank michaelwengert 

Sachma kann ich da 2 Grafikkarten verbauen? Ich würde nämlich gerne das Duo System der Grafikkarten nutzen wollen.

Raid wäre ebenfalls von vorteil, muss aber nicht zwingend sein.

Meine Komponenten sehen wie foilgt aus (hätt ich vlt. vorher schreiben sollen  )

1 x Intel Core2 Duo E6700 Prozessor
2.x Nvidia GeForce 7900 GT
2 x 1024 MB DDR2 RAM (DDR2-667), Später soll noch ein weiterer 1024MB Riegel dazu kommen.
Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das Mainboard.
Ich hatte mir das *GIGABYTE GA 8N SLI Royal* ausgesucht, jedoch bezweifel ich dass dieses Mainboard mit der genannten Intel CPU Arbeiten kann. Laut Gigabyte Herstellerseite werden weder die Core2 Dual noch die Core2 Extreme in der Kompatibilitätsliste des Mainboards aufgeführt. 
Mir gehts auch vorallem darum die Power vollkommen ausreizen zu können.

Bin da mittlerweile etwas überfordert 

Grüße


----------

